# green wood preservative i.e. Pentacryl



## BOWDIDDLEY (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't wait to dry my wood so I am looking for other's info. on what they use to prevent cracking / splitting on green wood? A friend told me about DEP and could not find. Then was told about Pentacryl?? I'm so new to Forum so direct me if its on here already. Love this site enjoying it to the max. love others creations amazed by them. Thanks


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey buddy,

Welcome to the forums.

This topic has been discussed many times and there are just as many threads with all the answers you need.

TIP : The search box in the upper right corner, search on "drying"


----------



## BOWDIDDLEY (Dec 7, 2011)

Figured it was here somewhere thanks. Its all about the correct word


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You might want to check the MSDS (material safety data sheet) for Pentacryl ... it looks pretty safe to me:

http://www.preservation-solutions.com/msds/pentacryl.pdf

Whether it will do what you want is another question!

As already suggested, use the search function to look at previous threads on the subject of drying forks.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Over on the walkingstick forum, I just responded to an interesting comment:



> Posted Today, 02:10 PM
> 
> JJireh, on 07 Feb 2013 - 13:03, said:
> 
> ...


My response:


> Holy deficit reduction, Batman! This would simplify my life, speed things up, and avoid the Pentacryl odor in my garage if the COSTCO house brand (Kirkland) liquid dishwashing detergent mixed with an equal amount of water, works as well for me as is reported in your link.
> 
> I like the osmotic gradient theory, regarding how this works. But I REALLY like the idea of something far less expensive than Pentacryl, and something that works more quickly, since I never know whether I'm going to wake up on the right side of the grass.
> 
> ...


Has anyone here tried the COSTCO detergent?


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

More info. Learning a lot.
http://www.cnew.org/library/articles/article_avoiding_splitting/avoiding_green_wood_splitting.htm

And from Woodcraft:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Articles/Articles.aspx?articleid=313

Woodcraft says checking is improved, but not warping.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

awesome find CAS! thanks so much for sharing!

cheers, remco


----------

